# Moved static images to Amazon Cloudfront



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

You regulars probably won't notice a difference because all the images are cached for a long time.

But it speeds up the site for first time visitors by loading the images from servers that are physically located closer to the visitor.

It's just a first step. We'll hopefully be moving all images and js/css CloudFront to speed up the loading time.

*My point: let me know if you see any broken images* (OTHER than the YouTube one...I'll fix that soon!)

Thanks!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I was wondering what was happening!

Thanks for this. It's loading faster.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Yay. The YouTube icon is appearing! :boogie

Looks like everything is working right now.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Didn't this happen a while ago? I've been noticing lots of connections to Amazon servers on this site for quite some time now. Gotta say that this site has gotten significantly faster overall in the last few months.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

We moved to Amazon S3 a while back, but just switch over to CloudFront.

S3 sped things up for sure and CloudFront made things even faster.


----------

